# Just Arrived Paphos



## Steve-R (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi 
We have just arrived in Paphos and would like some help or at least some info please.

I have an exsisting Heart Condition (following a heart attack 4 years ago) so I will need to register with the a Hospital and or a Doctor (just in case)

We are renting in Coral Bay for a year! to see if we like Paphos and if Paphos likes us!
We Have a Daughter 11yrs who will attend St Georges Institute.
I plan to launch a company registered here in Paphos so will pay into the state via TAX and NI.

The General Hospital is way off from Coral Bay so again just-in-case is there any para medic numbers anyone could let me have?

I am also on some medication so will need to have access to a good pharmacy is the cost of a prescription fixed or is it a of case different prices depending where you go?

Sorry it's long-winded but I think the best people to ask are those that have already been there.

Thanks to all
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve-R said:


> Hi
> We have just arrived in Paphos and would like some help or at least some info please.
> 
> I have an exsisting Heart Condition (following a heart attack 4 years ago) so I will need to register with the a Hospital and or a Doctor (just in case)
> ...




hi Steve,
try this link
Ambulance Service

They are a British run ambulance service whose drivers are fully trained Paramedics unlike the local ambulance drivers who are just drivers with no training.
The Houston ambulances are fully equipped to deal with emergency treatment.

As for your medication, once you are paying into the social insurance fund you can register with the general hospital and you will get most of your medication free.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just realised that the link I gave you is in fact abit out of date as t he service has actually been up and running for some very successfully.


----------



## Steve-R (Dec 16, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I've just realised that the link I gave you is in fact abit out of date as t he service has actually been up and running for some very successfully.


Hi Veronica 
Thanks as usual for your assistance! What link did you say I should use?
Kind Regards
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve-R said:


> Hi Veronica
> Thanks as usual for your assistance! What link did you say I should use?
> Kind Regards
> Steve


The link I gave is fine. Its jsut that the service is up and running.
There is a form on there to fill to enquire about join ing the scheme. No obligation to join though if you fill in the form.

I would certainly recommend it as the local ambulances are just glorified meat wagons. Also everyone in your household is covered for a one off fee including guests who are staying with you.


----------



## Steve-R (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks again Veronica

I have looked at the form and the fees are a very fair price for complete peace of mind!

As you seem to be my keyboard angel, How would I locate a good doctor in the Coral Bay area? Any ideas??

Thanks again!
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm afraid I cant help with that one Steve

The only doctors I have used are in Chloraka when I lived in Tala and my present one in Paphos town.

I'm sure that someone will be able to recommend one to you though.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve-R said:


> Thanks again Veronica
> 
> I have looked at the form and the fees are a very fair price for complete peace of mind!
> 
> ...


If you have worked whilst in UK you may be entitled to S1 form ( previously E106) 

The S1 (or E106) will entitle you to treatment on the same basis as a resident in Cyprus. This may mean that you have to make a patient contribution toward the cost of your care.

When the cover on the S1 (or E106) expires, (usually 2 years) you cannot get any further medical cover paid for by the UK until you receive a UK state pension. It is up to the health authorities here in Cyprus to decide whether you are eligible to join their healthcare scheme. This is why you may need private healthcare insurance

You will also be entitled to a UK-issued EHIC, allowing you to visit other EEA countries besides the one you are a resident with. This card can only be used for an emergency treatment not for routine care. 

I suggest you contact the office below I found them very helpful 

Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle)
Room TC001
Tyneview Park
Whitley Road
Newcastle upon Tyne
NE98 1BA
Phone 0191 218 1999 (Monday to Friday 8am-5pm).

Kind regards


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Steve-R said:


> Hi
> We have just arrived in Paphos and would like some help or at least some info please.
> 
> I have an exsisting Heart Condition (following a heart attack 4 years ago) so I will need to register with the a Hospital and or a Doctor (just in case)
> ...


Steve, sorry this is a bit of the mark, cant help you with the doctor thing, has your daughter started at St Georges? My wife and I visited early November with our 2 girls, they cant wait, one of 12 and the other 7. We were told that a girl had started the week we attended.

Steve & Rebecca


----------



## Steve-R (Dec 16, 2009)

steveg63 said:


> Steve, sorry this is a bit of the mark, cant help you with the doctor thing, has your daughter started at St Georges? My wife and I visited early November with our 2 girls, they cant wait, one of 12 and the other 7. We were told that a girl had started the week we attended.
> 
> Steve & Rebecca


Hi 

Yes my daughter Hope has started at St Georges Institue (year 7), she is having a fantastic time really really happy. I think when an 11 year old comes home and says she really enjoyed science because it was fun, having never even mentioned science in the UK speaks volumes for the stafff the school and the students.

Also zero tolerance for anti-social behaviour towards staff and students makes it a very pleasent enviroment.

I feel we have made the right choice for Hope and if you watch other students you will see they are also very happy! both going to and leaving school at the end of the day.

Kind Regards
Steve & Becky


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Steve, glad to hear Hope is enjoying school have you sorted your doctor issue out, have you settled into your new life? we will be over there in March with the girls staring at St George a couple of weeks later - providing the school will accept them!!

Steve & Rebecca


----------



## Steve-R (Dec 16, 2009)

steveg63 said:


> Steve, glad to hear Hope is enjoying school have you sorted your doctor issue out, have you settled into your new life? we will be over there in March with the girls staring at St George a couple of weeks later - providing the school will accept them!!
> 
> Steve & Rebecca


Hi Steve & Rebecca

All Good here mate thanks! 
Doctor in Chlorakas: Speaks very good English which helps, also there were alot of other expats in the surgery when we visited, so guess that speaks for it's self!!! My wife also had a very bad virus the doctor sorted her out whith a jab and some medication with-in hours she was starting to look much much better!

The house and the area (Coral Bay) are great! We live the same as we would in the UK, we have Friends who did the tourist thing every day (resturants) they soon ran out money! I think if you do the tourist thing for 2 weeks to get it out of the system, which we did and it worked very well for us! Now if we want to go out we will but its all the same if we stay at home. You also have a Fantastic climate here (as you know) its November and shorts,t-shirt, and flip-flops are the order of the day, so its very easy to want to just relax around the house.

School is fantastic Hope is getting us to leave early in the mornings (eager beaver) which is fabulous she really enjoys school and so will your children, I know spaces are at a premium, if you can perhaps consider paying a registration fee to secure the places.

Anyway starting to sound like a right know-it-all! So I hope it all goes well for all of you! If you need any info about anything just let me know, if I don't know the answer someone on this site will.

Take Care Talk Soon.
Steve,Becky,Hope

You can also PM me.


----------

